# Water in CO2 diffuser



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

yup not to worry


andreyzw said:


> I have glass CO2 diffuser connected to pressurized bottle on a timer. I noticed that every morning there is more and more water inside diffuser, probably because pressure drop when solenoid is shut off. Is it normal to have water inside a diffuser?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## hassan_ars (Jan 11, 2010)

Yah, I get water in my diffuser as well. The way I get it out is to disconnect it from the tube (do this out of the tank or water might suck into your tube) and just turn it upside down and shake it like you are adding tabasco sauce to your food, haha!


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it in your diffuser, but keep an eye out for it going down the airline tubing and into your regulator.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

You do have a check valve somewhere in line correct?


----------



## Monosyth (Jan 24, 2012)

I was just wondering the same thing, it's kinda cool, because you can use it as a bubble counter almost?


----------

